# Dresses: How short is too short?



## apioollk20 (May 5, 2011)

summer is coming,gf just shopping dresses, but I really don't know what length will be too short. I'm thinking anything under 30 inches is out for sure, but maybe you guys can help? If this Halter Dress ,I mean too short

 [referral spam removed]


----------



## vixie13 (May 5, 2011)

now length is a personal choice. i personally think it's too short, but it has to be what your comfortable with and what is appropriate for the situation you are wearing it in.


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

If you've got the bod to rock it, I say go for it!!


----------



## janetgriselle (May 5, 2011)

yeah, it's definitely a personal preference thing. if you feel comfortable in something that length, go for it. I went to a college where all dresses and skirts had to be knee-length, so for me, nothing above knee length would really be comfortable.


----------



## divadoll (May 6, 2011)

Definitely depends on how you'll fill that dress and age. I'm currently having issues when older (45+) women in really short dresses.


----------



## ls820 (May 8, 2011)

personally i think any dress that covers all the bits are good! lol. I'm not very tall so I like short dresses, medium length dresses make my legs blergh, especially when my legs arn't very straight. like others said i think it's more of a personal choice to suit your needs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous dress tho


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 8, 2011)

that's not too short and doesn't look too tight either....it looks fine!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you've got the bod to rock it, I say go for it!!



totally agreeing with jean here.

I think this "dress" is way too short though:


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 11, 2011)

This is too short. The first pic... is Snooki.  The second, a woman at Walmart.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 11, 2011)

Shirt? Tacky. Classless. Not sexy.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 11, 2011)

You can do short and sexy like this and still have some class:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 11, 2011)

what are people thinking when they leave the house like this.  I can't even imagine wearing an outfit like that


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

That is a shirt.  I'd either have to be completely drunk or drugged to wear that.  They look like crack whores that got dumped from a john's car and they didn't have the chance to dress.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a shirt.  I'd either have to be completely drunk or drugged to wear that.  They look like crack whores that got dumped from a john's car and they didn't have the chance to dress.



Lmao


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

My first thought was that if she stood up straight, you'd see her crotch of her underwear.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

I think that in most cases the fingertip rule holds strong.

Stand up straight, arms down. If it doesn't go to your fingertips, it's a bit too short.

But my test when I'm feeling confident - bend over as far as you possibly would during that day -- did you reveal anything?


----------

